# Stranezze dei mirrors

## Atzeni

Ciao a tutti,

sto avendo il solito digest verification failed ormai da 4-5 giorni piu o meno per openldap-2.3.41

In genere dopo qualche ora basta fare un sync e tutto torna ok. Ma 4-5 giorni sono un po troppi no?

Quindi ho deciso di scaricare il pacchetto manualmente e l'ho messo nella distfiles di portage. E infatti tutto funziona. 

Quello che vorrei sapere è se messaggi del genere

```

>>> Emerging (2 of 18) net-nds/openldap-2.3.41 to /

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/openldap-2.3.41.tgz'

--15:51:52--  ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/openldap-2.3.41.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/openldap-2.3.41.tgz'

Resolving ftp.belnet.be... 193.190.198.20

Connecting to ftp.belnet.be|193.190.198.20|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR openldap-2.3.41.tgz ...

No such file `openldap-2.3.41.tgz'.

```

```

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/openldap-2.3.41.tgz'

--15:51:55--  http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/openldap-2.3.41.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/openldap-2.3.41.tgz'

Resolving mirror.switch.ch... 130.59.10.34, 130.59.10.35

Connecting to mirror.switch.ch|130.59.10.34|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 19,738,624 (19M) [application/x-gzip]

100%[===================================================================================================>] 19,738,624   275.93K/s    ETA 00:00

15:53:26 (285.10 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/openldap-2.3.41.tgz' saved [19738624/19738624]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking openldap-2.3.41.tgz ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ !! ]

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/distfiles/openldap-2.3.41.tgz

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 19738624

!!! Expected: 3800142

```

vanno segnalati da qualche parte quando durano per qualche giorno.

Il mirror belga non ha il file.

Quello svizzero è quello piu strano: se faccio un wget http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/openldap-2.3.41.tgz ottengo un pacchetto di 19MB. Se invece apro il link con firefox e scarico il pacchetto da li allora ho la dimensione giusta.  :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

in genere vuol dire che i server sono in aggiornamento, per quanto riguarda il contenuto di distfiles è abbastanza lento.

Se non viene risolto nel giro di 2/3 giorni puoi anche aprire un bug potrebbe essere un errore nel digest.

Strano però ho aggiornato ldap e non ho avuto problemi.

----------

## Atzeni

Proprio ora ho trovato questo https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212967 che riguarda il server belga.

Invece quello svizzero (switch) continua a darmi problemi su alcuni pacchetti. 

Controllerò dopo da casa: non vorrei che la rete dove sto connesso ora faccia casini con i suoi sistemi di controllo/filtraggio/etc.

----------

## djinnZ

napoli è sulla rete del garr ed è velocissimo padova dovrebbero averlo ripristinato perché andare a perder tempo oltralpe? 

cambia mirror  :Wink: 

----------

## Atzeni

Perchè sono oltralpe  :Smile:  Belgio per l'esattezza.

Comunque ora da casa il wget su switch che prima non andava funziona bene.

Suppongo a questo punto dipenda dalla rete dove lavoro. 

Li odio sempre di piu.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Non mi danno nemmeno l'accesso in ssh al mio account linux   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Chissa di cosa hanno paura....

----------

## Kernel78

Io lo segnalo sempre quando si parla di mirror con problemi (sarà l'orgoglio per la mia creatura) [TIP] Migliorare l'utilizzo dei mirror Gentoo

Così a prescindere dalla propria locazione geografica o preferenza psicologica si trovano i mirror migliori.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io lo segnalo sempre quando si parla di mirror con problemi (sarà l'orgoglio per la mia creatura) [TIP] Migliorare l'utilizzo dei mirror Gentoo
> 
> Così a prescindere dalla propria locazione geografica o preferenza psicologica si trovano i mirror migliori.

 

quoto in pieno il tuo consiglio, con un suggerimento, dire anche come configurare il file   *Quote:*   

> /etc/eix-sync.conf

  sennò 

eix-sync  non sò cosa possa fare,   imho solo per chi ha gli overlay .....    :Rolling Eyes: 

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> quoto in pieno il tuo consiglio, con un suggerimento, dire anche come configurare il file   *Quote:*   /etc/eix-sync.conf  sennò 
> 
> eix-sync  non sò cosa possa fare,   imho solo per chi ha gli overlay .....   
> 
> 

 

Se vuoi spiegarlo tu io ti lascio la palla volentieri, nemmeno sapevo esistesse un file /etc/eix-sync.conf

```
$ ls /etc/eix-sync.conf

ls: impossibile accedere a /etc/eix-sync.conf: No such file or directory
```

----------

## crisandbea

@Kernel78

esiste se lo crei per dare delle impostazioni personalizzate ad eix-sync:

```

eix-sync -h

eix-sync [options]

Call layman/emerge --sync/--metadata and/or show updates. (eix 0.10.3)

Unless the -v option is used, the output of most commands is redirected to

    /var/log/eix-sync.log.

Unless the -t option is used, the old database will be saved to

    /var/cache/eix.previous.

The file /etc/eix-sync.conf determines for which overlays layman is called.

You can also add certain hooks in that file - "man eix" for details.

The file /etc/eix-sync.conf and the environment variable EIX_SYNC_OPTS can

contain default options which are processed before the command line options.

Note that "--" in the default options will forbid command line options.

The following options are available:

```

per le opzioni vi rimando al max di eix.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @Kernel78
> 
> esiste se lo crei per dare delle impostazioni personalizzate ad eix-sync
> 
> 

 

si, lo supponevo, il mio voleva essere un modo per dire che non l'avevo mai usato e quindi non avrei saputo come seguire il tuo suggerimento: "dire anche come configurare il file" e quindi lasciavo la palla a te

 *Quote:*   

> per le opzioni vi rimando al max di eix.

 

Questo sapevo farlo anche io pur non avendolo mai usato  :Laughing: 

----------

